# Help! Goldfish in a Vase



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

So my cousin just posted a pic on Facebook of her new pet- a goldfish. He's in a tiny vase with some gravel and no plants. The fish is almost as wide as the vase. I'm not one to call someone out, but that poor fish! I can't let it go. (since it's my cousin so I don't feel as bad telling them their fish home is crap as opposed to a total stranger)

How can I say it nicely?
I was thinking _"Hi ----, You seem really excited about your new pet. Finding a creative home for a fish can be a lot of fun..." _

I don't know how to say 'unfortunately, that vase is way too small and your goldfish won't live long because he needs a proper tank. Check out this website for more (insert website here, any suggestions?'


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

tell your cousin to get a proper tank, some pretty live plants, and plant them in the vase IN the tank. usually people who do things like that don't do them out of carelessness but because they don't know their "creative" idea is hurting their fish. give them a way to incorporate their idea into a proper home, and they have the satisfaction of knowing their creativity is still a part of their fish's home.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Since it's someone you feel better approaching, as opposed to a stranger, just call her out. Be blunt and don't sugar coat it. If she wants her fish to live, it needs an actual tank. A vase is for flowers, sand and gem rocks- not a live pet.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

First, PM thekoimaiden because she'll know several good resources your cousin can look up on the website. Once you're armed with that, tell your cousin that if she wants her new pet to live a long and happy life, she needs to check out these great web resources you've found for her. Even though she's your cousin, don't start out lecturing because that just gets people on the defensive. Bring it up casually. "Hey, you know your new goldfish? I was telling some fish friends about it and they told me a lot of things you might like to know." That kind of thing. 

Good luck!


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Came up with this reply:
Hey ----, you seem really excited about your new fish. Finding a creative home can be a lot of fun, but unfortunately your fish will not live long in a vase. Goldfish love to swim and need a large tank. They also poop a lot, and no one likes swimming in their own toilet! Here are some websites that talk about creating a home for goldfish.
http://www.seymourfish.com/goldfish-care/
http://www.petadvice.com.au/goldfish-care/

We'll see how she responds, since I literally just posted this.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice. Good luck! I hope she is open-minded and listens to you, for the sake of her fish.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That looks like a great reply. I also like to add in things about how goldfish can easily live 10 years when well taken care of. Neat little facts like that help people to realize that goldfish aren't a cheap creature that is supposed to die within a few weeks.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Just be forwarned - some people will not take the advice well and have the "its just fish" mentality :evil: I've fought with my sister for over 2 years before i went out and bought a 20G myself and even then, its still not big enough

Good Luck :-D


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

The only reply I got was "Thanks!!" so no idea how she took it. At least I said something.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup! You did good.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It was good of you to say something even if she didn't seem to respond at all to it. You've planted that seed in her mind. Maybe it will grow and maybe it won't. Either way you deserve praise.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Good for you -- I'm glad you spoke up!


----------

